# Maybe I should keep quiet so I can shop



## lyn_j (Apr 7, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]There are more pictures added to the sale catalog. Also Doc told me they would be clipping some closer to the sale and replacing pictures.... I have my favorites and maybe I shouldnt have posted so I can still afford one of the girls! lol there are many beautiest there!Here is the link.[/SIZE]

My Webpage

Lyn

http://www.taylorponyfarm.com/sale.htm


----------



## Kricket (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for putting the link to the sale page. Sure wish I had some money and time off, I would go. Is anyone planning on going to the sale? I hear it's a lot of fun. Lyn which ones have stolen your heart? I think they are all beautiful.


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 9, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Well, Here is my order...Wrapped in Silver because she has a very sweet personality and I love her mother.... Mother Maggie because she is my Teddys sister and I think even better than him minus the spots.....Shirley T because she will stay small enough to hardship R.....Rag Time Gal becuase I named her so she has a place in my heart and ME Too Generation because she is a daughter of Cheryls new stallion Chad. All the mares would go well bred to either Steel or Sweet Tart. I can only have one though




[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 9, 2005)

I love Shirley T. I just can't afford anything new right now, so your safe with me. LOL Actually there were several I'd love to have from there, but, oh well, maybe another year.


----------



## willowoodstables (Apr 11, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Lyn,[/SIZE]

STOP IT!! I was browsing there a week or so ago and now they have put up recent pictures of the ones I had picked out...darn it ..gotta get some $$ if I want to go!!

There is some really nice ponies there boy!!!

Kim


----------



## Erica (Apr 11, 2005)

Yep nice group of horses going through that sale................

Sundae Supreme would be the one I would bring home if I lived closer.


----------



## willowoodstables (Apr 11, 2005)

Erica...

hmmmm....me too me too ESPECIALLY if you could get her into the "R".

Kim


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm with Erica....my pick of all the pictures posted is SUPREME SUNDAE....she sure would cross well with Bobcat!!!! Oh, well, Erica....I'm broke anyway....sure want to keep tabs on who gets her, though......


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 12, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]I will try to keep track of prices and where they go .... I may get too excited though! Doc does post the results on the web site after the sale and tells who got them. Erica I can bring one as far as Virginia for you if you promise to bring me one of yours!



[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## ctinsley (Apr 14, 2005)

Since no one has mention her, I would like to have little Princess. I really like her but I guess since I just got a colt from Dr. Taylor my husband would probably say no to another one (but what he doesn't know, won't hurt him). We really like the colt we got.


----------



## lyn_j (Apr 14, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Cindy, Eddie McCarthy has his eye on the little Princess....lol She would be a good cross with your colt thought. The Jerico and Mike Lines cross really well.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------

